# Added Buttkicker Fullsize to my Berkline 12006 aka 45088's



## ufokillerz (Dec 4, 2009)

Managed to install fullsize buttkicker's into my berkline 12006 tonight. works great! not sure if i have a wiring glitch somewhere, but after sitting on my 12006 with full size buttkicker, then jumping onto a chair with buttkicker mini, i can barely feel the mini's at work

Swapped out one of my Buttkicker LFE MINI's to a private label Buttkicker LFE Full size. 

Mounted to a 18x24" plywood, towards the rear. Mounted using 3m VHB tape and screws. Total of 10 screws holding frame to wood, and another 4 holding the 2 aluminum angles to the wood, vhb taped to frame.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice job. :T


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

ufokillerz said:


> Managed to install fullsize buttkicker's into my berkline 12006 tonight. works great! not sure if i have a wiring glitch somewhere, but after sitting on my 12006 with full size buttkicker, then jumping onto a chair with buttkicker mini, i can barely feel the mini's at work
> 
> Swapped out one of my Buttkicker LFE MINI's to a private label Buttkicker LFE Full size.
> 
> Mounted to a 18x24" plywood, towards the rear. Mounted using 3m VHB tape and screws. Total of 10 screws holding frame to wood, and another 4 holding the 2 aluminum angles to the wood, vhb taped to frame.


I'm picking up a gently used 3-seat configuration 45088 this weekend.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

IIRC - the buttkickers come with an amp - the amp plugs into a sub pre-out.


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

No worries - good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

Loving my Berkline 45088's


----------



## Rokkar (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello, Where did you purchase your Berkline 45088's?

Thanks for any help you can provide,

Rok


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

Rokkar said:


> Hello, Where did you purchase your Berkline 45088's?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide,
> 
> Rok


A friend of the family, who was downsizing their home.


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

I just hooked up aura pro bass shakers (50 watt) with a Dayton sub amp, and they add a nice touch. More than enough kick (with gain set at 50%). I can only imagine how they would be with the full size buttkickers. Probably overkill for my taste, put no doubt impressive.


----------

